

Android vs. iOS usage - muratmutlu
http://branch.com/b/android-vs-ios-usage

======
niklas_a00
Don't know why they discuss this when the answer is already known. Three
reasons:

1) iOS dominates the tablet market where people surf longer, shop and consume
more data. It was just two months ago the first mass market Nexus 7 and Nexus
10 was released. There's also data that shows when it comes to cellular data
the split is 50/50 between iOS and Android. But over wifi (where tablets are
used more) iOS dominates.

2) iOS has a massive installed base. Samsung Galaxy S2 which was the first
phone to challenge the iPhone on its own turf did not come until last year.

3) There are Android phones on the market that literally cost $50. Those are
more or less useless for surfing. Even if they are a small share of the
overall number of Android devices they drag the overall statistics down. (If
you think that they represent a large share of Android devices just look at
who dominates the Android sales: Samsung and HTC who both are premium device
makers).

John Gruber's argument of "better customers" is classic Gruber rhetoric,
because that's what he wants to believe. There is no difference between a
Samsung Galaxy S3 customer and an iPhone 5 customer.

Edit: there's also a popular statistic that shows how much more shopping is
done on iOS than on Android. This shouldn't be so surprising given the
statistics above and that iPads are premium devices and more or less require a
credit card to function.

~~~
thedrbrian
>John Gruber's argument of "better customers" is classic Gruber rhetoric,
because that's what he wants to believe. There is no difference between a
Samsung Galaxy S3 customer and an iPhone 5 customer.

If the Internet has taught me anything iPhone owners are Luddite sheep while
android devices are only bought by the techno elite.

------
jamesbritt
This appears to be primarily a series of unsubstantiated assertions and
anecdotal observations.

~~~
hahainternet
The funny part is that the majority of the people in the discussion use iOS
and they strangely conclude that they are better at using their phone and more
intelligent and understand more etc.

I was shocked!

------
commentzorro
'tis here: [http://www.asymco.com/2012/11/26/the-android-engagement-
para...](http://www.asymco.com/2012/11/26/the-android-engagement-paradox/)

